#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Do violent video games contribute to youth violence?

## Bhavya

I think that violent video games can encourage young people to act violently.Children are immature and they cannot always tell the difference between real life and fantasy world they see in video games.Many kids unconsciously become violent after repeatedly seeing violence on the video games screen.

Friends, Do you agree with me ?

----------

